# new member here



## wag1858 (Nov 10, 2011)

found this site lookin for something else.here are some ideas
i work as a mechanic making little debbie cakes and i don,t know how many times i have been asked to make or fix something so if you work in a plant make friends with your mechs and electican the could ahve skills you could use also i get a lot of stuff from work you would be surprised what gets thrown away also when i go to the dump i slide by the brush pile great place for wood also the metal pile you are not supposed to take any metal but you can grab small stuff and they don,t say alot also your local metal recycler you can bye alot
pardon the spelling i hate to type


----------

